# Sulpho Lythin



## peejrey (Apr 10, 2011)

I have this small square "Sulpho Lythin" bottle I found last year.
 I was wondering if it was indeed a Poison...
 It's about 2 inches high, amber, 4 sided and smooth bottom. 
 The seam is also kinda crude....
 Any info is wonderful...[]
 -Preston


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 10, 2011)

Like many medicines of the period, over time it probably was poisonous, but not technically a poison.


----------



## peejrey (Apr 10, 2011)

OHHHH.....Ok[]
 The lettering was misleading....
 Thanks Eric!


----------

